# DCC decoders installation Tyco



## br6 (Jan 5, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience in installing DCC decoder in Tyco diesel engine?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep... With tyco it doesn't always end up well!


----------



## br6 (Jan 5, 2013)

What do you mean?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Tyco locomotives can be among the hardest to isolate the motor, have run well after installation, and can bring up numorous problems.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The lack of good power pick-up and the cheap motors have their problems.
Most will not DCC any older engines like that, I have done it, but with a varying results. Newer engines pick power up on more wheels and therefor work better at powering a DCC decoder.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Edit. probably disregard this post. TYCO is not the same same as Lifelike. Haha

/Edit[]

If its got a pancake motor it probably isnt worth it... But if its a proto 1k/2k with all wheel drive & all wheel pickup it could be worth doing.

I am doing a dcc+sound upgrade on a Lifelike Proto 1k (with decoder and all that stuff from NIMT)

I think my cheaper pancake style lifelikes will stay DC for the time being. 
Might use them for a smaller dc layout for my kids. 
Or put them on an unpowered track as background stock for the large layout.
Or remove the drive and have them as a dummy.
Or remotor them with Athearn style / proto 2k style drive if I can find a cheap (free) chassis and upgrade to dcc.


----------

